# Ariens 939001 520 single stage



## acat (May 6, 2011)

can you put 90wt. in the auger gear box and the clean out tool that supposed to come with it can you use something else or is it special
this is my first snow blower. Also do I need to buy snow chains ?thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That model number looks like a 2 stage machine and not a single stage.

The manual calls for Ariens L2 Lube and not 90wt. You could probably use the new L3, but regular 90wt probably isn't good for it. There is a person by the name of "Snomann" that works for Ariens and generally answers questions about stuff like and I have seen a few posts by him on the subject on other message boards. Some google searching for him might find some better results.

There is nothing special about the clean out tool. It is just a small brush / shovel that comes attached to all newer snowblowers to stop people from putting their hands in places they shouldn't be. You can use any type of broom or stick, just don't stick your arm down inside it even if it is turned off.

I would see how it works without chains first. Most people say the newer tires don't need chains and they just cause more problems than they fix.

Judging by your questions I am assuming you bought this used. Reading the manual might help.
Owners Manual: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00582600A_ENG.pdf
Parts Manual: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00582700.pdf
Service Manual: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/01920500.pdf


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, 939001 is definately a 2-stage..but its a "single speed two stage"..
so maybe thats where the "single" came in..single speed, but not single stage.

and yes, for the gear lube, only use what the manual says to use..in this case, is Ariens L2 Gear lube.

Scot


----------



## acat (May 6, 2011)

*ariens 520*

Thanks for the info. yes I bought it used .The people i bought it from said they only used it twice, they had just moved here from Colorado.It looks like new.I go on line and find some l2 lube.Thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i have heard great things about the new style snow tires. i have the old turf style tires and i have to use chains but they scratched and marked up my asphalt driveway as well as my brick paver walkway and brick driveway apron. (same marks at my parents house as well) 

the traction with chains was second to none ....but at a price... asphalt is no big deal... it will get sealed every year and get rid of them. but the marks are still visible on the brick.

not bad enough for me to buy new tires yet...but close.


----------

